# Anyone Suggest areas of Mexico City to live in



## eriver70 (Nov 27, 2008)

I am relocating to Mexico City and I am looking for a place under $1000 USD per month. Can anyone just areas to live in ? Also can anyone suggest where I should stay for a few weeks upon arrival to Mexico City that is not to expensive?

I did receive an email about a studio for $600 USS and it is in Bosques de la Herradura, is this area safe and nice?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It sounds like you might benefit from a week or two in a B&B or a hostel while you explore the city and check newspaper listings for rentals. Perhaps some of the members of this forum who have experience in Mexico City will be able to give you some help.
Meanwhile, welcome to the forum and to Mexico.


----------



## jrnolet (Nov 27, 2008)

eriver70 said:


> I am relocating to Mexico City and I am looking for a place under $1000 USD per month. Can anyone just areas to live in ? Also can anyone suggest where I should stay for a few weeks upon arrival to Mexico City that is not to expensive?
> 
> I did receive an email about a studio for $600 USS and it is in Bosques de la Herradura, is this area safe and nice?


Bosques de la Herradura is safe and Nice. I think that is a good starting point. However, I don't know where in the city you will be moving about. Do you know? South or North? Herradura is more like North.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Will you be working at a particular location? If so, you will need not to live too far away, or at least near a reasonable commuting corridor to your work location. Otherwise you could spend 5 hours on the road every day!

If you do not have to travel to work, you are free to take suggestions of living anywhere in the city.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I really don't think it is a good idea to commit to a place until you have at least seen it.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

As RV says, you would do best to arrange a temporary stay first while you explore the city; a month would be even better than a week or two. First, because the city is immense, and there are many, many possiblities, and second because many housing opportunities are not advertised on the internet; to find them you have to be on the spot checking the local print newspapers, or even just walking around neighbourhoods looking for posted signs.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bosques de la Herradura is an excellent place (in Huixquilucan, Estado de Mexico) that borders Mexico City, but you will need a car there as the public transportation from there to Mexico City is non-existent. My cousin lived right there, just 1 minute from the border with Bosques de la Herradura in Interlomas. That is one of the most favored expat areas to live, especially given its shopping areas (they have Costco, Walmart and a lot of small malls all within 30 second driving time of each other). $600 is an excellent price even for a studio. I remember my cousin going back a few years was hearing $900 for a studio in Interlomas. He ended up paying about $1700 USD with maintenance for a 3 bedroom/4 bath apartment in Interlomas.

This area is away from the pollution line. You'd be wise to look around that area as they have a hard time finding renters/buyers right now and I do remember a sign (probably just a few weeks) ago I saw in Interlomas that had full-sized apartments going for $800 on the low end. You can do a very good job bargaining (I am not kidding) as with the economy, they are desperate for renters.

What area of town do you plant to work in as that makes a big difference and I could help you better identify possibilities?


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

I've never lived there but visited friends alot. Some of the better areas are Lomas De Chapultapec, La Roma, Santa Fe, Polanco, La Condessa, coyoacan and the south area sort of by UNAM and San Jeronimo.


----------

